# Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

These were pics from a *very* quick shoot.
Yes, the car is dirty, has wax build-up in certain crevices, and the background is hideuos..
It's more like playing around with a borrowed camera capturing some of the sometimes very complex, and busy lines of the urq.
Please contribute! More to come.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Sepp)*

GOD DAMNIT MAN!! Give us MORE!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_GOD DAMNIT MAN!! Give us MORE!
















Ask, and ye shall receive.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Sweet car, now get rid of the US DOT headlights!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Sweet car, now get rid of the US DOT headlights!

I gladly take personal checks to my bank account.









It's on a list of many things to do to it.
Euro bumpers
Euro head, and tail lights
RR/3B engine
Nut, and bolt resto.............


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Ask, and ye shall receive

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Euro bumpers
RR/3B engine
Nut, and bolt resto.............









Euro bumpers are absolutly something I'd go for, the US bumpers
ruins the lines of the chassis. BUT, consideres just keeping the car
standard with small headlights and original engine? Everyone has
to do a 20V conversion as it seems.....


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Please contribute! More to come.

Ill wash mine on the weekend, hopefully it wont rain, and ill get some high quality pics for you


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*

I'll raise my can of Low Carb monster to another fellow Tornado Red Ur-Q owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*









Heres one I took last weekend, it wasnt washed, but I was playing around with my new camera, sorry about the resolution, the original size was 3008x2000 which doesnt exactly fit to a screen nicely. But Ill get plenty more if you guys want this weekend


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*

Very nice car there Mr. RS4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_...But Ill get plenty more if you guys want this weekend









Don't even ask...just do it!








Beautiful cars, beautiful photos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mr.RS4, could you maybe upload the original size pictures and then put a link here? I would just love to have this car for my desktop background.


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (urquattro83)*

I tried uploading it at the original size (only 760kb) but it keeps resizing it. Whats your desktop resolution? i can cut it down to fit properly and make it a better quality at the same time


_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 6:04 PM 4/20/2006_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*

Alrighty, let me try again.
This is with my Nikon D50, resolution is higher (but quality not so great because of file size)








This is with my Canon A400 which i took about 6 months ago










_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 6:10 PM 4/20/2006_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*

These ones Ive cut down for viewing sake.











































































_Modified by Mr.RS4 at 1:50 AM 4/21/2006_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (Mr.RS4)*

Great, thank you very much! It really makes a nice desktop background.







Oh and my resolution is 1280x1024. Really nice car and pics (can't help myself, have to say it again







).


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (urquattro83)*

Car looks great Mr. RS4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Design study: An artsy look at the many lines of the urq.... (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Euro bumpers are absolutly something I'd go for, the US bumpers
ruins the lines of the chassis. BUT, consideres just keeping the car
standard with small headlights and original engine? Everyone has
to do a 20V conversion as it seems.....
















I'm sure everyone has thier reasons...here's mine.
The car is an '85
The headlights/grille belong on a pre-'85 car (they are from an '83)
The engine in the car is an WX/MC hybrid.
The reason for so many engine swaps is that us yanks got stuck with the WX with it's mere 160 horsepower......
I'm looking at a goal of anything over 300 horsepower.
It takes a lot less work, and money to mod a 20v to do that vs. a 10v
But that's waaaaay down the road.
I'll build up my 10v to the best I can in the mean time.
It's already chipped, has a stiffer wastegate spring, custom exhaust, and more low-end power thanks to the MC parts.
I have to dyno it someday to get a current HP reading.


----------

